# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Jesco White+Davisson Brothers Band=Halloween=DAMN!

## brewhead

Get on board the Outlaw Halloween Tour with Davisson Brothers Band with special opening act Jesco White "The Dancing Out" with Jay Hill plus Chris Janson. Get those costumes ready for this hillbilly smackdown shindig!



www.davissonbrothersband.com
www.myspace.com/davissonbrothersband1

----------


## JeffD

ummmmmmmmmmmmm.... is there a mandolin around here anywhere?

----------


## Albert Whiting

Wow! Man Jesco kinda disappeared there for a while. If anyone has not seen the Dancing Outlaw documentary, rush out and get it! It is priceless!

----------


## Samjessin

Easy, easy, there is plenty of mandolin content.  For me going out and seeing live music (especially country, rockabilly, Indian, wahtever) inspires me to want to play and it is also a place to MEET other mandolin players as the placement of the topic suggests.

Last Rockabilly show I went to I met an old punk friend who happened to have a guitar in his car to match the mando that I happened to have in my car and an impromptu Stanley Brothers session broke out on my trunk!

----------


## brewhead

Here is a photo just shot a couple weeks ago down in Tennessee (from left to right) Hank III, Storm, Jesco White "The Dancing Outlaw" and Hank Williams Jr.



Recently, a meeting of the outlaws took place in Paris TN for the filming of "The Wild and Wonderful Whites". White family friend and Producer Storm Taylor has teamed up with Director Julien Nitzburg (The Wild World of Hasil Atkins) to make a documentary about the legendary Jesco White and his family. "We have been following the family for about a year now. As you can imagine...It has been quiet a ride. I felt that that there was absolutely no way that we could truly complete this project without the support and music from Hank 3" said Storm Taylor in a recent interview. After a few months of planning, Hank III had a brief afternoon entertaining the cast and crew at his Nashville home. He then took the crew to a more rural setting....as Hank Jr. played host to what can be called a 'once in a lifetime' weekend. "Just imagine a cabin, some beer, a pig roast, 4 wheelers, a pond, Hank III, Hank Jr, and Jesco White all rolled up into a big Hellbilly weekend ball...unimagineable" Storm said.

'The Wild and Wonderful Whites' is scheduled to be released in early 09' for MTV Films. The documentary will feature a wide variety of music, including local West Virginia artists....and Hank III (of course).

----------


## Bobbie Dier

My favorite quote from the "Dancing Outlaw". " I'm Jesco and this here's Watty. Give us twenty and well rock for your party".  :Laughing:

----------


## Samjessin

I was wondering what Hank 3 has been up to!  Can't wait to see that doc!

Also, the guy I had the impromptu Stanley Bros. session with plays by the name of Gabe Zander, the punk Rock redneck all over Nashville.  There is a mandolin in the band!

Man, Hank 3 looks a lot like his grandpa!

----------

